
Reinforcement Learning with Unity 3D - dtransposed
https://dtransposed.github.io/blog/GEAR.html
======
jbottoms
That's fabulous, it hits all the right buttons, AI, AR, Actors, Machine
Learning, Unity 3D _AND_ source code. My students will love this, and I hope
we can become contributors.

~~~
dtransposed
Thank you very much! I am happy that I can help out!

